# Beach fishing/sound fishing



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm coming down end of may- june 3 this year and I'm stying in a house by the Emerald Island resort and want to do some fishing. I'm not real particular just want something that's biting and good to eat. The place has a short peir out into the sound that looks to be in the middle of some vegitation in the sound. I've also been looking a little at the Little Sabine Bay. Could I do some fishing from the bank there? What about the chanel that goes out? What kind would I do. I've done a little fishing at Gulf shores with pretty decent luck catching a lot of whiting, catfish, popmeno, a shark and a few sting rays. I'm guessing the fishing would be abou the same there? I've done a little reading and will be bringing a sandflea rake and will probably opt for live shrimp on the bay side. 

Any advice would be a great help. 

The pier is the first one to the west of Emerald Island


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

You can catch lot of things off a pier, or off beach with cut bait, lures, sand fleas, schrimp etc. Get you an inshore charter, would be worth expense!!


----------

